# GAME 6: 11/09 vs. Sacramento



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Tonight the Celtics at 2-3 welcome the Sacramento Kings to the Fleet Center. The Kings are at 3-2 after a suprising loss to the Knicks on Friday. The Kings have been Webberless this season, but his replacement is Brad Miller who consistently kills the Celtics. This promises to be a very difficult game for the Celtics as they will be taking on one of the top five teams in the Western Conference.

My questions: Can our new collection of bigs stop Brad Miller from dominating? Can Kedrick guard Stojakovic? Can the combo of James and Banks stop Mike Bibby from taking over the game? Will Pierce pass when tripple teamed? Will Baker get on the blocks? Will the Celtics run on offense and stop the Kings from running on defense?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Since Hunter and Perkins are now eligible to play:

This is what I hope will be our lineup for tonight.

Blount: 26/Battie: 8/Lafrentz 8/Perkins: 6
Baker: 30/Lafrentz 8/Battie: 8 
Williams: 20/Brown: 16/Jones: 12
Pierce: 38/Brown: 8/Welsch: 2 
James 24/Banks: 18/Welsch: 6

IL: Walter, Hunter

OR

Blount: 24/Battie: 12/Lafrentz 12
Baker: 30/Lafrentz 6/Battie: 6/Hunter: 6 
Williams: 20/Brown: 16/Jones: 12
Pierce: 38/Brown: 8/Welsch: 2 
James 22/Banks: 20/Welsch: 6

IL: Walter, Perkins

I think Miller will be held to a reasonable 18 points 12 rebounds.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> I think Miller will be held to a reasonable 18 points 12 rebounds.


Reasonable? If Miller gets 18 and 12, with the way Stojakovic has been playing (27.8 ppg) and with Bibby (18 ppg), its going to be a blow out. If the Celtics are going to win this game, they're going to have to keep Miller around the 12 and 9 he's been averaging and keep Stojakovic in the low 20s.


----------



## WaltaaMcCarty (Oct 21, 2003)

This would certainly be a huge win, but pierce needs to still learn to get rid of the ball and trust his players when hes double, triple covered...I wouldnt be worried if we lost today, but it certainly would be a huge win


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

If the Knicks beat them, we can too. It's about time for the C's to win one against a good team.

I keep saying it: run or die. And they can't run if they don't rebound.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*1st Q 15-2 SAC*

So much for beating these guys.....Oh well, maybe next game...


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Battie looks simply awful.  Really awful. He has to go.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics are getting beat by Vlade Divac's layup's and terrific and they are unaware Brad Miller does indeed have a good jumper from 18 ft. So far, I like the play of Vinnie. He's doing it all. 6 pts. 3 rebounds in 7 minutes. Brad Miller is continuing his "Celtic Killer" reputation.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Sacramento....*

9 baskets, 9 assists, that's how you play this game....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Battie looks simply awful. Really awful. He has to go.


Agreed. Why isn't Mark Blount starting. I'm starting to question OB.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Kings are everything the Celtics want to be: assits and a running offense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Kings only have a fg% of 51 so far...I'm impressed..


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

26-25 C's. Nice comeback after they took Battie out. Just keep Battie and McCarty on the bench and we can win this game.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Maybe Battie is still unsure of his knee*

How about Mike James? How about Vin Baker? YYYYYESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

Let's go after Brad Miller when he comes back and keep him on the bench!!!

Sacramento 11 baskets, 11 assists


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 26-25 C's. Nice comeback after they took Battie out. Just keep Battie and McCarty on the bench and we can win this game.


Haha, very much agreed. Who needs veterans, when you can have better players?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Bobby Jackson...*

Frightens me with his intensity and skill....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Maybe Battie is still unsure of his knee*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> How about Mike James? How about Vin Baker? YYYYYESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


How about Mark Blount? :yes:

I think if Tommy Points were worth a million, he'd be Bill Gates.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I'll say it again....*

Right now, Blount is our best C


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gee, ya think?

J/P...Yes, I do think Blount is the C's best center for a long time now.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Keep the reports coming guys I'm at work. Hey did they take Perkins of the IL by any chance? How is Vinny doing, whats the score now?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Some people don't think so...*

On this board, some people don't think of Blount very highly....But he is a stud.....


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh dear-- they put Battie back in. He got an offensive rebound, but then promptly threw the ball away. He's just horrible. I don't know what has happened, but he has completely forgotten how to play.

Pierce is playing badly again. He just has to forget about scoring and do the other things. They will not let him score, and Christie is a very good defender. Just go with the flow, Paul. Be a mature player.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Battie needs some time....*

Maybe they should give Battie 5 games of rest...He needs time to recover to his good form of the last 2 seasons....Activate Hunter or Perkins and move Battie to IL....


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Why is Peirce being so stupid, he's never been like this before?!?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*We are HORRIBLE from 3 pt range...*

We must be the least accurate team in the league...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Sacto passing....*

22 baskets, 20 assists? Amazing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Sacto passing....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 22 baskets, 20 assists? Amazing.


That's what a great running offense with chemistry gives you.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*If we could just be 60% like that on O....*

Also, we are 2-11 from 3 pt range....STOP SHOOTING THREES!!!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Brad Miller*

Gives them an extra passer, shooter, and rebounder for their offense. He is perfect for them. Geoff Petrie is a GENIUS.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

What is the score???????


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*75-69 Bpston...but....*

They have given up 5 second shots on the last two Sacto possessions....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

89, 77 Boston Our big men are dominating. Vin Baker: 16 pts. 12 rebs. Raef: 9 pts. 9 rebs. Blount: 10 pts 4 rebs. Also Eric Williams: 12 pts. 6 rebs and Mike James with 6 pts 2 rebs 3 assits and *5* steals.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, it wasn't pretty but they won. Nice games by Baker (except defensively in the first quarter, when he was asleep), EWill, Blount, Brown, Welsch and James. An ok game by Pierce-- he didn't try to win the game all by himself, so he didn't lose it all by himself.

Banks showed flashes, but also had some dumb turnovers. LaFrentz contributed. Battie sucked. J. Jones and McCarty did not play.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great game. Vin Baker, Raef, and Kedrick produced some quality basketball and even though Pierce had a bad night we were able to win despite being up against a top 5 team because of team basketball. Mike James had a good night with 5 steals and created some points for his teamates. We ran good and I'm sure Bob Cousy and Tommy Heinhson are tired from jumping out of their seat. We did great rebounding also and we containted Peja and Bibby (somewhat).



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Reasonable? If Miller gets 18 and 12, with the way Stojakovic has been playing (27.8 ppg) and with Bibby (18 ppg), its going to be a blow out. If the Celtics are going to win this game, they're going to have to keep Miller around the 12 and 9 he's been averaging and keep Stojakovic in the low 20s.


Miller had 19 and 16 and we weren't blown out and that's because of Kedrick's terrific defense on Peja Stojakovic and Bibby was held to only 14 points, but he did have 11 assists.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I just saw the boxscore 18 pts 13 reb for Vinny, oh man I love him!!!! What a comeback this guy has made!!!!! He is awesome. I also gotta say it looks like EWill has shown he is very valuable to us. How come Jones didn't play is he still hurting?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I just saw the boxscore 18 pts 13 reb for Vinny, oh man I love him!!!! What a comeback this guy has made!!!!! He is awesome. I also gotta say it looks like EWill has shown he is very valuable to us. How come Jones didn't play is he still hurting?


No idea, after his decent performance against Detroit, he hasn't got minutes and I think his injuries are still nagging him.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Jumaine....*

Who cares? Eric Williams was great again, Baker was AWESOME, and Raef and Blount were solid. WOW! I am just giddy here. Finally we get a quality win. Bring on the Pacers!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Jumaine, I care!*

I care bc I think Jumaine Jones has the ability to be our 3rd option, Danny didn't trade for him for nothing. I don't understand why he's not playing after making a good showing in his debut. I hope his injury isn't turning out to be a big thing.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Jumaine....*

I hope he's OK, too, but the way Eric Williams has played this year has been AWESOME!!! No way they win tonight without Eric! He has played great. Jumaine could be a VERY dangerous weapon for the C's, too, because he can rebound and shoot the 3 and play 2-3 positions. So I hope he's not hurt, but glad that Kedrick and Eric got all the minutes tonight.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jumaine....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I hope he's OK, too, but the way Eric Williams has played this year has been AWESOME!!! No way they win tonight without Eric! He has played great. Jumaine could be a VERY dangerous weapon for the C's, too, because he can rebound and shoot the 3 and play 2-3 positions. So I hope he's not hurt, but glad that Kedrick and Eric got all the minutes tonight.


I have not been able to watch the games, but if Eric is playing as you say then he and Kedrick should be sharing minutes and either one would be our 6th man. Kedrick can also get more time if Williams is in and Pierce is out. I want EWill and Kedrick to both get a lot of minutes, at this point in time I am still not sure on Jumaine Jones.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Aside from the first few minutes, I loved this game. This is the kind of team effort I've been waiting to see. They really turned up the defense after a poor start. They got the ball to the players who could do something with it. They got 40 points from the bench to Sac's 16. I love our depth. LaFrentz, Baker, and Brown were very active on the boards, combining for 10 offensive boards. Aside from an off night by Pierce, a poor effort by Battie, and a couple mistakes by Banks, everyone else played quite well. James wasn't shooting well, but his defense was great. Eric showed how valuable he is to this team. Baker showed the first few games weren't a fluke. He's really in great shape both physically and mentally. I think he could fill in a lot of holes that Walker left and contribute in ways Walker couldn't. 

I'm not worried about Paul. He's not stupid. He just doesn't know the best way to utilize his talents yet. It's hard going from one style of play to something completely different. It's almost easier for the new guys because they don't have a history with the team. He showed some great stuff in a couple of the preseason games. I just think he needs to learn to run more. Even after extensive minutes on the bench, he still trotted up the floor. I just think he's not used to anyone passing him the ball that early if it's not a fast break, so he just assumes he needs to get set for the half court offense. Paul has made adjustments to his game every year to become better, so I see no reason why he wouldn't do it again.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I am still not sold on Kedrick, yes he played awesome against NJ and well against the Kings, maybe he's getting into a groove now but until I see it consistently I'm not sold. EWill plays best off the bench, if Kedrick faulters Jumaine will be there waiting....I don't think some of you realize how good Jumaine Jones could be for us....he is a VERY GOOD player who was stuck on a very bad team.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I am still not sold on Kedrick, yes he played awesome against NJ and well against the Kings, maybe he's getting into a groove now but until I see it consistently I'm not sold. EWill plays best off the bench, if Kedrick faulters Jumaine will be there waiting....I don't think some of you realize how good Jumaine Jones could be for us....he is a VERY GOOD player who was stuck on a very bad team.


How good is Jones' defense? Right now, OB looks to Brown to defend the best players on the other team more than for offense. He did quite a number on Stojakovic. I think OB will usually opt for the better defender over the better scorer. I didn't watch the Cavs last year and don't remember much of their matchups with the Celtics, so I don't know how good a defender Jones is.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Jones is a very good defender....that's why he fits on this team and Ainge wanted him but he is also much more consistent on offense and more confident than Kedrick. I don't get the love affair with Kedrick Brown, other than his career game against NJ he never has done anything. Look I'd love to see him turn out really good but until I see it EVERY GAME outta him, I'm not gonna believe it, his honeymoon is over this is year 3, SHOW ME! :|


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Jones is a very good defender....that's why he fits on this team and Ainge wanted him but he is also much more consistent on offense and more confident than Kedrick. I don't get the love affair with Kedrick Brown, other than his career game against NJ he never has done anything. Look I'd love to see him turn out really good but until I see it EVERY GAME outta him, I'm not gonna believe it, his honeymoon is over this is year 3, SHOW ME! :|


He can't show you unless he plays. I do think there's room for both Jones and Brown. Brown can play SG, too, and since Paul might be getting fewer minutes, he could share some time with Welsch. Welsch can play a few minutes at point when necessary. There's 48 minutes in a game, so I think Eric, Jones, and Brown can all get decent minutes if Brown plays some SG. Hunter would have a hard time cracking the rotation, though, but hopefully, they're developing him nicely in practice in case one of those guys gets traded for someone at another position.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> He can't show you unless he plays. I do think there's room for both Jones and Brown. Brown can play SG, too, and since Paul might be getting fewer minutes, he could share some time with Welsch. Welsch can play a few minutes at point when necessary. There's 48 minutes in a game, so I think Eric, Jones, and Brown can all get decent minutes if Brown plays some SG. Hunter would have a hard time cracking the rotation, though, but hopefully, they're developing him nicely in practice in case one of those guys gets traded for someone at another position.


Yes, there is room for Williams, JOnes, and Brown and a way we can develop our rookies in our roster considering Battie and Walter go on the IL, based on their performance and minor injuries. I know OB wouldn't do this, unless there were more severe injuries, but:

Blount: 30/Lafrentz 12/Perkins: 6
Baker: 30/Lafrentz 12/Hunter 6
Williams: 20/Jones: 16/Brown: 12
Pierce: 34/Brown: 10/Welsch: 4	
James 24/Banks: 20/Welsch: 4

IL: Battie and Walter

Blount is doing great so far and I think Baker and him deserve atleast 28 minutes. Lafrentz played well yesterday and almost got a double-double, so he gets 24 minutes. Perkins and Hunter's 6 minutes is more than enough for them to develop. Williams get 20, Jones 16, Brown 22. Pierce needs to get his shot back so I think we can cut his minute total to the 36-34 range. James get 24 and Banks gets 18-20 depending on his play. Welsch seems to be the odd man out with only 8 minutes, but that shows the amount of depth in our lineup.


----------

